# Georgetown, Tx ADBA Show 4/24&25/2010



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so I have been gone all weekend to a ADBA dog show about 30 minutes north of me, a good friend of mine and the guy I got Phoebe from
came down to let me show his dogs, well two of the three of them, lol. We put his little black bitch in three of the four shows and she got a first place in all three shows with me showing her. I only got pics from day one as I forgot to unload them that day, so I only got three pics from yesterday. So without further ado here are a few pics 

All the trophies and ribbons - 








This was the Jr. handler's class, this little boy won all four shows, his dog was perfectly behaved for him as well. - 

















































This was Judge's Choice, I showed this bitch for one of the guys that was sitting with us, she was super sweet and stacked really nicely  -
























this was his other bitch, and he was handling her - 








This was his male, lol - 
















this guy only came on Sat, he was sooo big compared to the game dogs, but he sure was sweet - 
















This guy was rescued - 








uh oh, blow out, lol - 








My friend D.J.'s male pup - 









Champion of Champions class, these were both her dogs, lol - 

















This was the 12-18mo. male class.
This is my friend Dan from Missouri with his boy Shadow - 
















Will and his red tri male - 
















This is Pimp Sauce, he is way to cute and these were his first couple of shows, he did great 
























The guy who owns this dog, is one of the ppl who helps me fight BSL here in TX, he's an awesome guy 









And this is the little black bitch I showed, who got her first ribbon with me as her handler, my friend james told me she is mine to show for him from now on, I can't tell you all how proud I was of her 
'Clean Up Woman' in the 18-24mo. female class under judge Ed Santiago - 








































And here we are getting her ribbon for first place - 








This is Clean up's sister, Stardust - 









And here is my friend james with his black male "Blackula" this was Sat but last night he called and told me that Black won Best in Show and james got a huge trophy, he was sooo freakinm happy, was a good weekend for his dogs 








Her's me in the 5 and over class with james bitch Whoop Mo Ass - 

























Second show n Sat. - 
My friend Mike with his pup from RosesandThorns Kennels, Krusher - 

























My friend Dan with Shadow again - 








Shadow "talking" to Pimp Sauce, lol - 
























I really liked this pic of pitbullgirl and Pimp Sauce - 









Just some random dog shots, I really loved this red guy, he was so pretty and put to gether nicely - 








Oh and this little red brindle bitch was sooo freaking orgeous, I sooo wanted to take her home. - 
































And this guy and his little pup were so cute, this little girl had tons of attitude - 

















more to come....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

And these pics are from yesterday but we only got these three as the stupid memory card was full, lol.

























Alright so that's all, don't wanna bore you all, lol ....


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics girlyyyyyy....I would enjoy to go to an event like that..Hopefully I can find one in my area..Some great looking dogs


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tye! Those pix are awesome... lovin the dogs! Where abouts in TX are you located again? I lived in Del Rio and had to travel to San Antone and Austin and D/FW plenty of times! I almost miss it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics  love em. The jr class was too cute.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Czar - Thanks bro, I had a great time. And I bet you could find something in your area 

Bev - I am in Austin, this was in Georgetown so about 25 to 30 minutes north of me. You should move back we could be closer 

Krystal - That little boy in the Jr. handler's class was soooo freakin cute and he handled that dog like a pro.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's Terra's sister, CH Animatrix. 

Just some random dog shots, I really loved this red guy, he was so pretty and put to gether nicely - 









That's UKC CH Matrix's Buddhist Monk. He's Priest's brother. 

I didn't see any pictures of Terra up there. Guess I'll have to wait for the CD of all the show shots to get here.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

BTW, our results.

Saturday show 1 under Eddie Santiago: Terra took Judge's Choice and followed up with a 1st in the 2-3 females. Her sister Matrix's Kiddo took 2nd. Matrix's Monk (the purty red boy above) took 3rd in the 2-3 males. Reloaded's Ani took a 3rd in the CH class.

Saturday show 2 under Gary Hammonds: Kiddo took a 1st, no wins for our other kids.

Sunday show 1 under Chico Perez: Kiddo took 2nd and Terra 3rd. Monk took 2nd.

Sunday Show 2 under Ed Hinkle: Kiddo got 2nd, Monk 3rd. Terra's brother Osiris took 3rd in CHs.

This is the only picture I have so far. That's Mama Matrix (Diana) with Terra and her JC trophy.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Right on Baha, I saw her too and kept oohing and awwwing over her dogs, man that red boy above is stunning, I was in love with that guy  Congrats on your wins 

Oh that's Casey that owns ANimatrix, he was gorgeous and Casey is a really nice guy. And my memory card got full, so that's most of the pics I got. Can't wait to see what other pics you post


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Way to go Tinkie and the rest of the Matrix crew. 

Congrats to everyone else that placed too!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I tried to take a win pic of Terra with her stuff. She was pouty today. This was the best she wanted to give me. LOL!










And yeah, Casey's cool. That whole family is cool. I was wanting to chill with them this last weekend, but its a big ordeal to cart as many dogs as we have living here, so I stayed to watch the rest of them. There will be other shows. I'm planning on going to Kellyville in 2 weeks if my money is still right.


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

some nice looking dogs!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I won't be able to make the Kellyville show but I will make the Cleburne show, and possibly the Nationals in Kellyville later this year, but that's it, unless my life takes the turn I am hoping soon, then yes that will be it, lol. So I hope to see you in Cleburne and Terra looks fabulous with her trophy and ribbons, pouty face and all, lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm hoping against hope that I will be able to go to the Nationals as well. And right now its in the plans to go to a UKC weight pull in Roxton in July. If things work out right, a few of our dogs (possibly Monk and Terra) may be going to Cleburne with a friend.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

fabulous news, I will have to make sure and say hi to Mamma Matrix as you called her. She is a great handler, her dogs were all so gorgeous. Good luck in Roxton


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> This was the Jr. handler's class, this little boy won all four shows, his dog was perfectly behaved for him as well. -


I was just told that the dog in this picture is Matrix's Bullygirl. I love her! She's a UKC GRCH and an ADBA CH if I'm not mistaken. I was watching her arrange her little bed in her crate at a show in TX a few years back, and her mannerisms remind me so much of my girl Loki. I'm told her handler is the cutest little guy as well.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome pics! I wish I had a dog to show. Trance is probably too big... :/


----------

